# FreeBSD 9 and Windows XP - Dualboot?



## Retsinakanister (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello there!

Before installing FreeBSD onto this machine, I installed Windows XP on a ~130GB partition on my one and only hard disk. Later on I installed FreeBSD on the remaining free space, about 320GB. Both systems are installed now, but I can only boot FreeBSD, Windows XP is being totally ignored.

I tried installing GAG (http://gag.sourceforge.net/) before, but my floppy drive seems to be damaged. Before, I studied this article: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28925 and I just wanted to know if booting from the FreeBSD install disc, using the shell and entering


```
# boot0cfg -B ada0
```

is enough to automatically install a boot loader which lets me boot both XP and FreeBSD?

If not, how do I have to this? Which boot loaders can you recommend?


```
deneb# df -h
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0s2a    320G    9.6G    285G     3%    /
devfs           1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
procfs          4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs       4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
/dev/ada0s1     129G     36G     93G    28%    /media/disk (This is the Windows partition.)
```

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2012)

The howto section is not for asking how to do things.

[thread=3888]Posting in Howtos & FAQs[/thread]

Thread moved.


----------



## Retsinakanister (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry for that, will not happen again. I found a solution anyway


----------

